# Gtechniq Crystal Serum Light



## Chippy_Jersey (Apr 3, 2017)

Hi folks

Has anyone had their car done with it?

I saw a post on FB for a local detailer who'd just completed an M4 with it and tempted to get my car done, especially with it being new. 

It's currently just got a couple of coats of Swissvax Shield on it.


----------



## kindai (Feb 8, 2016)

If you're going to have a ceramic coating go for one like gyeon.


----------



## FakeThinkpad (Apr 30, 2011)

I have the CSL on mine, best thing I have done. Now I just pressure wash the car and wipe it dry with a QD, it has soft paint and before I would marr the paint with any touch of MF or mitt and the CSL prevents that and the less you touch the paint the better I reckon, not needed any schampoo even since putting it on, nothing sticks to the CSL/ExoV3 that a pressure washer won't remove. 

Not something I would recommend doing yourself without experience though, paint needs to be perfect before applying as it binds to the paint and is semi permanent. 

Skickat från min HTC One via Tapatalk


----------



## stokegtrlad (Apr 30, 2017)

If your going go down the ceramic route get a professional to do a full new car detail and apply the coating as they have access to the crystal serum black and the results will far exceed anything thats avaliable to the public if you do want to do your own coating have a look into polished angel glasscoat but again you will need be polishing before hand to get the perfect finish to lock in with a coating and get the optimal bind to the paint .... 

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------

